
Foursquare detects decrease in foot traffic to Trump properties - jsvine
https://medium.com/foursquare-direct/how-the-trump-presidential-campaign-is-affecting-trump-businesses-c343178e3c03
======
jrnichols
I wonder how the data looks when presented along side Foursquare/Swarm active
users.

Can't think of anyone I know that's used either in ages now. The appeal wore
off a while ago.

